# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الإداري >  انقطاع العامل عن العمل لحبسه في دين النفقة - أثره

## اشرف سعد الدين

أفتت الجمعية العمومية لقسمي الفتوى والتشريع بمجلس الدولة بأنه :


"  إستظهار الجمعية العمومية وعلى ما جرى به إفتاؤها أن المشرع إستن تنظيما ً دقيقا ً للمدد التى ينقطع فيها العامل عن عمله،  فلم يجز كقاعدة عامة الإنقطاع عن العمل إلا فى حدود الأجازات المسموح بها،  وإستثناء من ذلك أجاز المشرع لجهة الإدارة حساب مدد الإنقطاع بدون إذن إذا قدم العامل أسبابا ً تبرر غيابه وقبلت جهة الإدارة هذه الأسباب وعدلت عن إنهاء خدمته،  وترتيبا ً على ذلك فلا يسوغ لها بعدئذ إستنزال مدة الإنقطاع من مدة خدمته لإتصالها قانونا ً ، إذ أن رابطة التوظف بين العامل وبين جهة عمله لا تنفصم خلالها وهى ما تنفك قائمة ومنتجة لجميع آثارها القانونية ، وأن المشرع إذ أبان على نحو مانع الآثار المترتبة على الإنقطاع عن العمل بدون إذن فى جميع صورها وأشكالها،  فلا يسوغ بعد ذلك إضافة آثار أخرى فوق ما قرره المشرع صراحة كحرمان العامل من العلاوة الدورية المقررة بدعوى أن العلاوة إنما تتقرر عن السنة التى لا يكون العامل فيها متقطعا ً دون مسوغ قانونى ، إذ أن هذا القول يفتقد السند القانونى الذى يوجب ذلك،  إضافة إلى أن المشرع لو أراد ترتيب هذا الأثر فى مثل هذه الحالة لما أعوزه النص على ذلك صراحة ،  وإذ لم تنص لائحة شئون العاملين بالشركة على هذا الحرمان ضمن الآثار المترتبة على الإنقطاع فلا مناص من القول بأحقية العامل الذى ينقطع عن عمله مدة لاتجاوز تلك المنصوص عليها فى هذه اللائحة للعلاوة الدورية المستحقة ،  خاصة وأن البين من إستقراء أحكام هذه اللائحة أنها لم تربط بين إستحقاق العلاوة وبين مباشرة العمل فعلا ً ،  ومن ثم فإنه لا يجوز إستحداث شرط أداء العمل فعلا ً لإستحقاق العلاوة عند إستيفاء شروط إستحقاقها طالما خلت النصوص من هذا الشرط ،  فضلا ً عن أن قضاء المحكمة الإدارية العليا جرى على أنه لا يتأتى سلب حق من حقوق العامل أو إسقاطه أو إلزامه بواجب إلا على مقتضى نصوص القانون الصريحة ،  وعلى هذا يضحى القول بعدم حساب مدة إنقطاع العامل ضمن المدة المتطلبة لإ ستحقاق العلاوة الدورية هو حرمان منها فى غير الأحوال المحددة قانونا ً،   بل هو بمثابة الجزاء التأديبى فى غير موضعه وممن لا يملك توقيعه،   وأن الأصل فيما تقدم كله أنه طالما أن العلاقة الوظيفية ما زالت قائمة فلا مفر ولا محيص من ترتيب آثارها وإعمال مقتضاها فلا تنتزع مدد منها أو يتهاوى الحق فيها إلا أن يقضى بذلك نص صريح فى القانون .

 لاحظت الجمعية العمومية فى الحالة المعروضة أنه لا محل لتطبيق حكم المادة (74) من لائحة شئون العاملين بالشركة على المعروضة حالته بحسبان أن الحكم الصادر ضده فى دين النفقة ليس حكما ً جنائيا ً ولم يصدر فى جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة وإنما هو بمثابة حكم تعزيرى لإجباره على سداد دين النفقة على نحو لا يوجب إنهاء خدمته ،  وأن قرار وقفه عن العمل مدة الحبس صدر فى ضوء من حكم المادة (49) من لائحة الجزاءات بالشركة والتى لم تتضمن النص على حرمان الموقوف عن العمل من الأجر إلا فى حالة الحبس تنفيذا ً لحكم جنائى نهائى،   وهو لا يتوافر فى شأن الحكم المشار إليه،   وهو ما يوجب صرف أجره كاملا ً عن هذه المدة ،  خاصة وأن إنقطاعه عن العمل لم يكن إلا لسبب غيرإرادى وفى غير الأحوال التى تجيز إنهاء خدمته ،  وأنه من ثم يتعين تسوية مدة إنقطاعه فى ضوء ما تضمنته أحكام لائحة شئون العاملين المشار إليها،   وهو الأمر الذى يستتبع عدم جواز إسقاط مدة الحبس من مدة خدمته ومن المدة المقررة لإستحقاق العلاوة الدورية .

 خلصت الجمعية العمومية مما تقدم إلى أن الشركة إذ أخذت بهذا النظر فإن ذلك يتفق وصحيح حكم القانون ولا سند من القانون لإعتراض الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات على إستحقاق العامل المعروضة حالته للعلاوة الدورية المقررة فى 1/7/1996  ".

( فتوى رقم 794 بتاريخ 21/6/1998 –  ملف رقم 86/2/282 –  جلسة                 10/6/1998 ).



أشرف سعد الدين المحامي بالإسكندرية 
0126128907

----------


## ميدو جنه

جزاك الله خيراا

----------


## ميدو جنه

جزاك الله خيراا  :Surrender:

----------

